# Propane in Morocco



## jonegood

To all those who have been to Morocco lately - reading through the various postings it seems that LPG for gaslow is few and far between 

so the best answer is fill up before you get there or if you get caught out take a pigtail/adaptor to french bottles, is this correct?

Many thanks
Jon


----------



## Rankins

Just bought a gas bottle here for 130dirhams for the full bottle and 30 dirhams for the regulator. The exchange rate we got was 13.51 dirhams to the pound. We got the gas at the Afriquua chain of garages.

We are led to believe that to exchange the bottle will be about 40 dirhams.

HTH


----------



## Addie

jonegood said:


> To all those who have been to Morocco lately - reading through the various postings it seems that LPG for gaslow is few and far between


Not just few and far between - but totally non-existent to the best of my knowledge! We visited two of the biggest Gas Refineries and asked the (very helpful) staff there - the answer was no both times.

Moroccan bottles is certainly an option - we saw many French cooking outside on Moroccan style gas bottle rings. I would just choose your bottle carefully as they are not always in the best of conditions!










You can always feed in a gas bottle via an external BBQ point.


----------



## pippin

Back in November 1969 I was on a propane gas (actually liquid) tanker (ship).

We delivered 3,000 tonnes of the stuff to the port of Mohammedia, Casablanca.

I suspect that load has run out by now but I should think there have been a few more deliveries since.

I can't imagine us having sold any directly to a MH on the dockside!


----------



## mike800966

*Bottled Gas in Morocco*

If it helps anyone going to maroc, I have an unused gaslow adaptor hose and a camping gas regulator available.

We were there a couple of years ago with Ray (of DD fame) and he sourced the reg. from a market there.

The very popular Camping Gaz 907 bottle was very widely available at , I think about a quid a fill and it certainly kept us cooking whilst we were there but as someone said, look at the bottles first and check the wax seals!.

I have two bottles to go but I'm not sure about carrier regs etc so likely they must be collected, still we can always chat about Morocco!

We still say it was Amazing, Awesome and Awful, you just never knew which of the A's was around the corner! Happy days.

Mike & Ann

PS sorry moderators if this sounds like an ad, just trying to help someone.


----------



## Rankins

Rankins said:


> We are led to believe that to exchange the bottle will be about 40 dirhams.
> 
> HTH


I can now say as a FACT, from first hand experience, that the cost of the exchange was exactly 40 dirhams (£2.96).


----------



## Detourer

It may also be worth mentioning that purchasers will notice that gas bottles are painted various colours i.e. silver, blue, red etc. etc. depending on region and/or the area you are buying from…… This is because there is no national supplier of gas, although the price is controlled, and that is the colour of the local supplier.

So, if you travel out of the area it may prove difficult to exchange for a re-fill. This will mean dumping, in an environmentally favourable way of course, the one you have and buying another full one for the 40dhm or whatever. Not really going to break the bank, but……..

The smaller GAZ bottles are available, in a severly battered state, nationwide and are very cheap. If you use GAZ, or want to in the future, buy as near as possible a non-battered one and exchange it for a nice one back in Euro-land.

.


----------

